
Ask HN: How to save old stories on HN? - davidwparker
I often bookmark a few HN articles I want to read that I don&#x27;t have time to read at the time.<p>When I finally get around to reading them, it may be 30+ days later. I&#x27;ve found that HN doesn&#x27;t allow old articles to be saved (upvoted).<p>I can understand they don&#x27;t want someone going through and up or downvoting old articles; however, the fact that the upvote button doubles as &quot;saved stories&quot; creates a problem for me, as I now want to save that article, but have no way to do so.<p>So my option is to either bookmark the article, or email it to myself, or something along those lines.<p>Long ago, I&#x27;d use a service such as del.icio.us for saving articles, but no longer have that option.<p>Anyone else experience the same issue and have a decent solution?
======
teleclimber
I use getpocket.com for that. Doubles as offline reading app for long plane
rides :)

I also just installed "Hacker News Discussion" Chrome extension which shows
whether there are HN comments for any webpage I visit. This should be a very
handy way to go back to comments for an article I am reading much later.

------
a3n
I use pinboard.in for probably what you used to use delicious for.

It's a one time fee of about $9 (haven't looked recently).

I'll bookmark an article there, or they also have a read later feature. If the
HN discussion is relevant enough to why I bookmarked the article, I'll paste
the HN link in to the bookmark note field.

If you pay a small yearly recurring fee to pinboard, then when you bookmark a
page, they'll also save the contents of the page, in case the page disappears.

